# Monster Catfish



## zuelkek (Jun 8, 2011)

Last night would have been Dads 80th birthday. He passed away May 31st of this year. I used to meet him on the Little Miami, near Ft. Ancient. He lived in Dayton, me in Cincy, so its about halfway between our places of residence. After dinner with Mom last night, and some tearful reminiscences, instead of going straight home I spontaneously stopped and bought a bag of Doritos, a six-pack of Miller High Life, and a tub of chicken livers and went to the spot where we always used to meet. The moon was shining bright and clear, and it felt kind of lonely, but I baited up. Lots of bumps and bites right away, but I just ended up feeding chunks of liver to the catfish (like normal). Finally felt a good tug, set the hook, and realized I was caught on a big rockno give at all. Then that rock started swimming straight toward me. And kept coming. I reeled in line as fast as I could, all slack, and right at the bank I caught up with it. Got one more monster tug, then this big moony-mouth head stuck up out of the water, tail splashing what looked in the moonlight like about four feet away from the head, and spit the chicken liver right back in my eye. Then it turned around for good measure and splashed me three times with his tail and was gone. It left me shaking and scaredI wade in that river all the time!!! Not anymore, not with monsters like that thing lurking down there. Not so much as a nibble for the next hour. After a beer (just oneI was alone and driving), and half the bag of Doritos, I decided it was time for bed, and I still had a 40-minute drive to get home. I put my gear away, folded up my chair, and the last thing I did was empty the tub of livers into the water as a parting gift to whatever other monster might be down there. Another splash and commotion (Im telling youa lot of water moved) and that same big head stuck up out the water in the moonlight, chicken liver in corner of its wide ugly mouth, and it croaked something sounded like a cross between a blue heron and a bullfrog. A most unmusical sound. I said, Youre welcome, and I headed into the woods in the dark, owls hooting on both sides of the valley. I loved my dad and I miss him. He loved good wine and good food, traveling, and hunting and fishing with his sons more than anything.


----------



## mullskinner (Aug 20, 2007)

good read man ! 

be a year Sept.28th i lost my dad ..!#


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Very nice! I have tons of fishing memories with my Dad. I'm very thankful for that.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

good story I have alot of memories too of my dad he's been gone now 26 years but I still miss him he passed away at age 47 he would be 74 today if he was still here


----------



## bigcat1967 (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm glad you shared that story. thx for the post.


----------

